

How to Tweet via the International Space Station - th0ma5
http://verily.posterous.com/how-to-tweet-via-the-international-space-stat

======
sneak
When did bits become bytes?

~~~
th0ma5
actually that is to say _i_ know the difference, but i didn't have the time
really to get exactly the right the details of 1200 baud vs. bits per second
vs. bytes per second vs. 7-bit vs. 8-bit and which component does which, if
there's error correction, if it is based in 1000 or by 1024, etc, etc

